# Lure's



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

found this online if it happens to be useful to anyone.....
http://www.angelfire.com/mi2/scents1/
It list a bunch of lure recipe's for various animals.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks for this site, it will be very helpful :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

do you know of any that have recipes for rabbit lures


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

you know actually i don't i would imagine fresh carrots or lettuce would work


----------

